# Dusty Bones tombstone peeper



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Meet Mr. Dusty Bones. The tombstone is hand carved foam covered in monster mud. The mechanism is similar to most of the others I have seen on the forum. I used a rotisserie motor, so he's a little slow, but I like that. I think he turned out pretty good.


































check him out in poorly filmed action here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the slower movement you got with this perennial-favorite prop.

I see you have a four-footed quality control officer on the premises:jol:


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks. My canine assistant/supervisor is Basil, my 14 year old rat terrier. He's a daddy's boy and still likes to follow me everywhere I go.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolrE that looks great! I like the slower movement as well. Great job on the stone too, the wings look great! Are you going to add some darker colors so that the writing shows up better?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, the slower motion looks better. Simple and spooky.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice. I too agree with the comments about the slower movement. It's so cool that he slowly rises behind the stone.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice work. I love tombstone peepers and would love to make one but I always seem to forget about it until I see another beautifully executed one like yours.


----------



## TerrorGate (Sep 4, 2014)

Ditto the othe comments, Doctor, the slower movement is awesome. Looks great; I will have to find a rotisserie motor somewhere now......


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Your tombstone peeper looks great! I'm finishing my first peeper and will post photos when I'm done. It's pretty easy to build and a nice addition to any set. (Thanks to my NJ M&T buddies!)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This will be a great addition! Nice work!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

those slow motors are pretty creepy, sometimes it's hard to tell in dim light if it's moving... nice prop!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

thanks for the compliments everybody


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Dusty Bones looks A-OK to me. He will add a certain....flair to the Graveyard!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice job. Have to echo the remarks about the slower movement. Really adds to the creepiness.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the movement! Great job!


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

DITTO to all above


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I love it!  

It looks very spooky!


----------

